# keepin' cool



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Is this a screen bottom? Mine haven't done this since I switched, buy it's not quite as hot around here.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine are all screened bottoms. Just a lot of bees and high temps.
Nectar flow has all but ended so I'm going to be extracting soon. After that I'll do some summer splits and that should knock the populations back a bit.


----------

